# Scott MTB und Road Schuhe,Eggbeater SL,Löffler Softshell,Transalp DVD´s 2011 usw.



## passatvr5 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

schaut doch mal rein, vielleicht ist ja was dabei 

http://www.ebay.de/sch/passatvr5/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3984


----------



## passatvr5 (30. Oktober 2011)

passatvr5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schaut doch mal rein, vielleicht ist ja was dabei
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/passatvr5/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3984



um eine Woche verlängert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (31. Oktober 2011)

Arg wenig Photos von Deiner Ware und keine PayPal Bezahlmöglichkeit - schade da kann ich nix kaufen.


----------

